# We got our second leg and came in first



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well done


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Whoo Hoo, Walk on that air, you both deserve it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, congratulations!!! Two out of two Qs is fantastic! Do you have any pics or videos? What an exciting day!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

No pictures and no video. I didn’t even think of it. I should have asked my friend's husband to video. 

I had planned when I got my first leg to have the professional photographer take our picture but I forgot that too. Hopefully I’ll remember next time when we get our title. The lady who takes the photos has miniature and toy poodles herself and she was cheering us. Fear makes me do weird things. I regret I didn’t get a photo. 

I’m just tickled pink.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Congratulations!! How wonderful for you both!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Fantastic news! Congratulations Team Babykins!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow! That's a terrific success! All the work you put into training has paid off in spades - Congratulations!


Be sure to get a picture at the next trial - it should be your title picture for sure!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks.

I better make sure Babykins is properly groomed next time we compete. This time we were in between - I had done her sanitary, feet and face and shaved her body but hadn't done the scissor work for her pompoms, topknot, tail and ears.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Congratulations! You guys are on fire!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations- what a wonderful outcome sweeping all those categories!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks. It feels good to get rewarded for the hard work we put into training. 

I’m also learning competition is more than the actual competition. It’s about meeting up with your friends and cheering them on or listening to their complaints or analysis of what went wrong etc. It felt a little like a high school reunion where you see some people you haven’t seen In a while and catch up with what they and their dog is doing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Thanks. It feels good to get rewarded for the hard work we put into training.
> 
> I’m also learning *competition is more than the actual competition*. It’s about meeting up with your friends and cheering them on or listening to their complaints or analysis of what went wrong etc. It felt a little like a high school reunion where you see some people you haven’t seen In a while and catch up with what they and their dog is doing.


First, CONGRATULATIONS! 

Second, there is a nice social aspect of dog shows. I know a lot of novice exhibitors find the OTCh handlers to be intimidating to be around, but they are really nice for the most part (and there are novice people who are jerks too). I know a lot of OTCh handlers and now that I have gotten over being nervous around them I find them to be a nice supportive part of my dog show world too.

So for your title leg you must get a picture!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go team! Wow. That's really inspiring. Congratulations. Wonderful job.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Catherine your post about the mental aspects of competition helped me so I wanted to thank you for posting it. Making small realistic goals helped me focus. And many of the OTCh handlers are friendly and supportive, just a few are cliquey and standoffish. There’s more than enough friendly people in the club that it’s fine that some are not. My non-AKC club is more friendly. 

Click, I know next week it is your turn with Noelle. I’m sending my good luck your direction.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

BIG congratulations! 99 is a phenomenal score! Yes,photo for title is a must.

OTCH folks were novices once.too:afraid:! We had a fun event today "Golden Oldies" for all the retired dogs,where everyone got a specially made first place ribbon and a toy. Lots of videos,photos,and FREE trick dog evaluations. We had a heck of a time coming up w/10 "tricks" as Che refused to bring the ball back:ahhhhh:-didn't think I could have done "back up" !

Martha,Che,and Otter (who may never see a ring,much less get a 99!:ahhhhh


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Good going, Skylar and Babykins! That is an amazing performance and score . Pic required at your next trial!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

mashaphan - that sounds like a wonderful event - "Golden Oldies". I know many of the people I'm competing with are talking about their retired dogs - all those stories are fun to hear.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I spoke with the person who takes the photos and she will indeed be at the next Obedience Trial so I must remember to get a photo to post.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> I spoke with the person who takes the photos and she will indeed be at the next Obedience Trial so I must remember to get a photo to post.




How wonderful! I love professional photography! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

